# Anyone ran across black speaker wire?



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

I have an exposed ceiling painted Charcoal Grey and everywhere I've looked for speaker wire. It's either clear or white which will stick out like a sore thumb on my ceiling. The run to whatever speaker I use for my backs (and possible satalites) will be 22 ft for the rears.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Go to your local Home Depot or Lows and look for landscaping electrical cable its almost always black and usually about 14 or 16awg stranded copper wire. Yes, lamp cord works just as good as any speaker cable.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

No kidding!! Never and I mean never would I have thought that. Thanks again Tony. Thats another item I can scratch off the list.

Man, I've been checking out the sites here and there and ran into N/A for color choices figuring the picture shown. Was what I'd get.

I'm a little surprised to. With more and more basements being left exposed. I thought there would be a bigger selection of colors.

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can get speaker wire in lots of colors but only the pricey manufacturers like Monster seem to make them and who wants to pay $5 a foot, its a total waste of money.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep, my HT is painted Blackwatch Green around the screen. In anything but bright light, it looks black. I went to Lowe's and bought 14 AWG low voltage cable. I did have to paint the speaker face plates flat black. My Ascends are black vinyl. When watching a movie, you can't see any of it.

Doug


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

Axiom Audio has black speaker wire, 12 gauge, some of the most supple wire I have ever had the priviledge to use.


----------

